# [SOLVED] Dell XPS13 driver for XP



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am trying to download the drivers Dell XPS13 system for window XP but i can't get the VGA and Audio driver, does any one have the same system and provide me the download guideline please.....

Thank you.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Which operating system are you running on the machine?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

I don;t see that model on theDell Support site . . Desktop or Laptop?

Did you go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Thanks for your help, my system came with a window vista home edition 64bit pre-installed, and i have divided the partition into 2 in order to perform a window xp installation, all the above procedures are done.

I am now looking for the driver for window xp which is for VGA and Audio, the system model is Dell Studio XPS 1340 (laptop), dell support site only provided the driver for window vista only; Thus, do you guys have any idea for the driver ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Hi,
This model usually comes with a Nvidia 9400M Graphics driver (VGA).
You could try the nvidia driver here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winxp_186.81_whql.html
But I cannot guarantee the results as most Dells that have a Nvidia card are tweaked to Dells specs.

As far as the Audio it should be a IDT 92HD73C1 Audio
See if this driver will work for you. It is from a Dell Studio 1555 series:
http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R204591&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=285278
Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Thanks BCCOMP, i did try the link that you have provided, but the drivers don't work either... the VGA and AUDIO model that you have mentioned above are right, is Nvidia 9400M and IDT 92HD73C1.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

HI,
When you downgraded to XP did you install the chipset driver first?
Have you tried to install these drivers manually?
Also, can I get an Everest Report? A link is under my signature
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Actually i am not doing downgrade, i just install a fresh clean copy of window xp to the second partition in order to do dual boot.

I did not install the chipset driver first, how to do that ? i did install the everest home edition into my system, what kind of report would you like for my system ? system summary only,hardware related pages or Benchmark pages ? what format would you like for the report ? Plain text,HTML or MHTML ?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

if you can attach the full report using word or notepad (Copy and paste)
Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

here is the report on the attachment.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

I need the FULL report (not the summary) preferably under XP


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*



simpswr said:


> Did you go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers


Did you do this?


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Ok, here is the report which was generated under window xp.ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

See if this link helps you:
http://staff.prairiesouth.ca/knowledgebase/node/42

From you report you will need the card reader driver.
Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

I did try for the link that you have provided to me, but seems like the same and the problems still exist. The VGA driver doesn't change anything at all in the device manager after installing the setup, But the Audio driver will move one of the questions mark away and pop up a notice that new hardware had been found, but still got a exclamation mark on the IDT audio driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Hi,
Sorry for the delay. I have been trying to review the codes of the drivers in your report and in the list of drivers I linked you to. The code appears to be OK, but I must admit I have not worked on this model before (I will still give it a shot though). A google search finds others are having the same issues.

I do have a few questions first though before we proceed.

When you installed XP did you successfully install the Chipset Drivers without issues?
From the report it looks OK.

Is there anything that has changed in the Device Manager?
If so, please post the changes before you proceed!

Have you removed *ALL* the IDT and Nvidia Video drivers before you attempted to install the new ones? 
From your report the IDT driver installed is not the correct one. Please remove all the IDT and Nvidia Video drivers from both Add/Remove programs (if there) and in the Device Manager.

When you are installing the new drivers did you manually install them through the Device Manager?

Please let me know if there are any other errors in the Device Manager!

If you have done all the above you may proceed.

Lets work on the sound driver first.
Be sure to *uninstall* any other IDT Driver you installed first.
Reboot the computer
If the New Hardware Wizard appears *CANCEL* it.

Download and *extract* this file to a folder. Be sure you know where this folder is.
http://www.easy-share.com/1905162822/PIDT001.zip

Inside the folder you will find a few Sub folders. The path you want is as follows
*The folder you made>PIDT001>WDM>XP*

Now go to the Device Manger
Right click on the IDT Audio Driver (it should be in error)
Select *Update* Driver>*No*, not this time>Install from a list or specific location *(Advanced)*>*Check* include this location in the search>*Browse* to the folder you extracted the file to
and follow the path above to the XP folder.

See if windows will install the driver.

For the Video:
*Remove* any Nvidia Video driver you may have installed.
Reboot the computer
If the *New Hardware Wizard *appears select *CANCEL*.

Download both files from this link
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/drivers/xp/190.40/disclaimer

You will need both files.

Once downloaded *extract* the *19040 *file to a folder (Again make sure you know where the folder is).
*Open* this folder.
You should see a folder named *190.40*. *Open* this folder
Once opened use the *drop and drag *method and put the modified inf. file *(nv4_disp)* in this folder.
If XP prompts you to replace this file select select* YES*

Enter the Device Manager
You may see two video controllers (SLI).
The one you want will have a Device Instance ID of *VEN_10DE&DEV_0666&SUBSYS_02711028 *

To find the correct one:
*Right* click on one of the Video Controllers>*Properties*>*Details Tab*The one you need to install the driver on will have the numbers posted above.
*Disable* the other controller (VGA) before installing this driver.

Now to install the driver:
Enter the Device Manager
Right click on the Video Controller>Update Driver
Follow the same procedure (as the IDT Driver) and browse to the *190.40 *folder.
See if XP will install the driver.

Let me know how you make out.

My fingers are crossed!
Bill:grin:


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

I really appreciated your help !!! finally, i got my sound driver and it works now. But i don't understand about the VGA driver which is " Once opened use the drop and drag method and put the modified inf. file (nv4_disp) in this folder.
If XP prompts you to replace this file select select YES "........, i did see the nu4_disp file, but put in what folder ?

The following links are the image that in my device manager and add/remove program, you might get some information from that.....

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/desmond5986/error.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/desmond5986/controlpanel.jpg


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Glad to hear you have your sound working, but we have other issues to deal with!

From your screenshot you are missing several drivers.

You will need win.rar to follow my instructions
Please download and install win.rar before proceeding.
Link to *win.rar *is here:
http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
The file you want is *WinRAR x86 (32 bit) 3.90*

We will start with the *SM Bus Controller *first.

Go to this link and download the file to your *DESKTOP*:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.26.html

Once it is downloaded you will "*see*" a file named *15.26_nforce*.
Go to *MY DOCUMENTS *and make a *NEW *Folder.
*RENAME* this folder *CHIPSET*.

Go back to the *DESKTOP*
*RIGHT CLICK* on the *15.26_nforce* file
Extract Files
A screen will open up
Scroll down to *My Documents *(It maybe your user name)
You should "*see*" the folder you named *CHIPSET*
Click on the *CHIPSET* folder
Click* OK* to extract the file to the *CHIPSET *folder.

Now that the *15.26_nforce* file is extrcted, I want you to open up the *CHIPSET* folder you made in My Documents.
Inside this folder you will see a folder name *SM Bus*. This is the folder you will need so make sure you know where it is.

Now go to the *DEVICE MANAGER*
*Right click* on *SM BUS *Controller>*Update Drivers*
A Wizard will open
*Select*: No, not this time>Next
*Select*: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)>Next
*Select*: Include this location in the search>BROWSE
Browse to *MY Documents *(Or the User Name)>*CHIPSET (the folder you made)*>*SM BUS*
*Select*: OK

*XP* should install the *SM Bus* Driver

*Reboot* the computer
Go back into the *Device Manager *an see if the *SM Bus *Controller error is gone.

You will still need the card reader driver. This should work:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=257517

Download to your desktop and run the exe file.
Reboot the computer.
Go back to the Device Mananger and see if the 3 Base System Device errors are gone.

For the Video:

Remove any *Nvidia* Video driver you may have installed.
*Reboot* the computer
If the New Hardware Wizard appears select *CANCEL*.

Download *both* files from this link to your *Desktop*
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/driver....40/disclaimer

Note if this link fails try the link inpost #15

You will need *both* files.

Go to *MY Documents *and make a *New* Folder
*Rename* the folder *VIDEO*

*Go back* to your *DESKTOP* and extract the *19040 *file to the folder you made (Video) in *My Documents *folder.
*Go to* My Documents> *Video* (the one you made)
Open this folder.
You should see a folder named *190.40*
Open this folder.
Once opened use the drop and drag method and put the modified inf. file (nv4_disp) from your desktop to the Video Folder.

Another option is to go to the nv4_disp>Right click>send to>My documents>Video (The one you renamed at the beginnig)

If *XP* prompts you to replace this file select select *YES*

Enter the Device Manager
You may see two video controllers (SLI).
The one you want will have a Device Instance ID of VEN_10DE&DEV_0666&SUBSYS_02711028 

To find the correct one:
Right click on one of the Video Controllers>Properties>Details TabThe one you need to install the driver on will have the numbers posted above.
Disable the other controller (VGA) before installing this driver.

Now to install the driver:
Enter the Device Manager
Right click on the Video Controller>Update Driver
Follow the same procedure (as the SM BUS) and browse to the 190.40 folder.
See if XP will install the driver.


Thanks,
Bill

*NOTE: POST HAS BEEN EDITED*


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Awesome, i got the VGA driver work now, what i did was extract the winrar file which is NVIEW in the 190.40 folder, then update the VGA driver in device manager and located the driver in the folder of 190.40.... that's it !!!

Thank you for your help..... the following is the device manager image for now.

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/desmond5986/devicemanager.jpg


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Hi,
The 3 Base System Devices is your card reader.
Did you install this driver?
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=257517

Follow the install instructions on the above link.

As far as the one Unknown Device:
Open the Device Manager
Right Click on the Unknown Error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

All the System SMBus controller have been solved, it was card reader, the final error for unknown device details as follow:

ACPI\ITE8708\3&2411E6FE&0

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/desmond5986/unknownerror.jpg


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

This is the infared reciever.
See if this driver will work:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...2-CIR-Receiver-Driver-A02-Download-83304.html
Left Click on *EXTERNAL MIRROR 1* [exe] to download the driver.
Run the exe file.

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

It's work, finally all done, they have no more error in my device manager.... Beside, one more problem for me which is; my XPS 1340 came with a pre-installed of window vista and i finally did the dual boot of window xp in my system, but everytime if i would like to boot into Vista, i have to set the bios SATA mode selection to AHCI, likewise, if i would like to boot into XP, i have to set the bios SATA mode selection to ATA. If i didn't select the right SATA mode selection, the system will just keep rebooting or a blue screen will pop up.

Do you have any idea ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

GLAD TO HEAR IT:4-clap:

As for your current issue.

You should have done two things first (actually three)

Made a Backup (Restore DVD) of your Vista OS.
I hope you did just incase.


Installed XP first using the SATA Driver (slipstreamed to a "New" XP CD).
Noting to resize the Harddrive into two partitions during the XP install (one for XP, one for Vista).
This would have allowed you to keep both OS in Sata Mode in the BIOS

Reinstalled Vista on the second partition.

You normally should install XP first and then Vista, but there is a work around for that.

The only way that I know of is to reinstall XP using the Sata Drivers (Contained in the Chipset) to avoid having you go into the BIOS.

I would suggest also that you make an XP Driver Disc of the drivers you installed so you have a backup.

Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Do you mean that if i want to solve the problem then i have to install window xp first and then install window vista again so that both system are install through SATA driver ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

In away yes.

You could reinstall just XP and Slipstream the Sata/IDE driver (Part of the Nvidia Chipset) to a NEW XP CD.
How to do it:
http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp-cd/

You may have to reconfigure the Boot loader after install:
http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_vista_and_xp_with_vista_installed_first__the_stepbystep_guide.htm

Sorry, I was unaware you installed XP in IDE Mode. I do not think you posted that.

Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

how do you know that the unknown device is for infra last time ? afterthat, how do you get the driver for that ? thank you.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Hi,
Its a good question to post on the forum.

The code you gave me (ACPI\ITE8708\3&2411E6FE&0) is the identifying number of your hardware. Every piece of Hardware has a Identifying number. This number lead me to your Infared Reciever. Usually a Google Search will tell me what the driver is. 

A PCI Driver has a different code. An example PCI\VEN_ 1002&DEV_5974.
The VEN_**** stands for the Vendor (Manufacture). In this case it is ATI
The DEV_**** stands for the Device (The actual Hardware) In this case it is a Radeon Xpress 1500.

I then use this site to look up the manufacture (VEN#), the device (DEV), or both:
http://www.pcidatabase.com/

Combine the two numers you get a ATI Radeon Xpress 1500 (Graphics card)
I just then either do a GOOGLE Search or go to the Vendors (Manufactures) website for the driver.

It is not 100% though, but it atleast gives me an idea as to what I am looking for.

How did you make out with the install?
Is everything OK?

Bill


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

ok, how about (PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FB),
is this mean that the VENDOR is Intel, that's all i know from that. Can you explain in details about the above information ? Thank you.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

This number indicates it is an Intel SM Bus Controller:
Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FB
A Google search found this with ease.

The SM Bus Controller is part of the Chipset Drivers. This process does not tell you this. I just know that it is. So Then I need the make and model of the computer to find the exact chipset.

According to the link above (PCI Data Base), it come up as:
0x2930 (The Dev) 
29D4 hp dv5 (The Chipset # found on a HP DV5) I do not always rely on this
0x8086 (The Vender) Intel Corporation 

In this case the number you posted above:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FB

Lead me to an Intel G33 chipset, BUT this depends on the make and Model of the Computer!


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

You are right, the motherboard chipset for the device is Intel G33, i bought the desktop from HP store but they didn't provide the driver for window xp so far for A6460T. do i have to download the driver from intel.com ? I did go to http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/ ,but they have a lot of different kind of chipset driver......

Where should i learn from if i would like to get more information on seeking the driver in the future from the way you did ? or any kind of book you recommended ? Thank you...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

Anytime you do a clean install of an OS, you should always install the Chipset driver.
This is the FIRST driver that should be installed after any OS installation.
Some OS's have native support for some chipset drivers, but it is always a good idea to install the latest driver.

For this particular model (HP A6460T) here are the product specs:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...35&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3709139&lang=en

And

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3709139&lang=en#N394

From the specs the main drivers you need are:
Chipset
Realtek 8111C 10/100/1000 Mb/s (Gigabit Ethernet) Integrated LAN 
Audio CODEC: ALC888S Realtek HD Audio
Integrated graphics using Intel GMA 3100

The above is IF the PC is using standard options.
Yours maybe different!

The chipset driver will have to come from Intel seeing HP does not have the XP drivers.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18052&lang=eng

If you wish to install XP on this model I will help you, but we should start a New thread seeing this is an HP and not a Dell.
(I will edit this thread and move it to a new one for you).

If you are still having issues with this Dell, let me know!
If not I would like to mark it solved.

As far as identifying drivers, I am primarily self taugt when it comes to computers. 
I have had no special education in this field other than frying my wife's computer (the first one I worked on):upset:. 
Needless to say I *HAD* to learn quickly!
GOOGLE is my friendray:

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## desmond5986 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

ok, thank you , you are great.... My Dell XPS is working fine now and i don't need the driver for A6460T, i am just wondering that how should i learn to find out the details and driver if i have the driver problems in the future.

Once again, thank you.:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell XPS13 driver for XP*

For the most part you need 3 things.
System Specifications.
This will give you and idea as to what Hardware is in the System.

The codes (as I described earlier) of the missing drivers.
This will tell you the type of device you are looking for (VEN_&DEV_). If you do the research on the inf. file of a possible driver it will match the code.

Patients and google.
For the most part, you will find the drivers. Although some are easier than others.

Glad you have your XP13 Laptop up and running!

Thanks,
Bill


----------

